# DAM Prestige 2,10 m   Aktion 2,0    WG 100-200 g



## Allround-Angler (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

die Rute ist in gutem Zustand mit Originalverpackung, wenig gefischt.
Zweiteilige Steckrute mit Metallhülse, Metallringe.

Bin mir nicht sicher, was ich damit machen soll, eventuell als schwere Grundrute auf Wels.
Würde da aber lieber Ringe mit Einlage haben.
Andererseits möchte ich die Rute lieber im Originalzustand lasssen.

Für Vorschläge bin ich offen.
Vielleicht hat auch jemand aus dem Board Interesse?

Gruß und Petri Heil,
Ingo


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2022)

Eine DAM Quick 550 mit 0,50er Mono bespulen, drauf schrauben und entweder als KoFi-Rute oder als Schlepprute auf Hecht/Waller einsetzten


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Mai 2022)

Die Ringe gehören so.
Wenn Du andere Ringe möchtest, geh und kauf dir für 30-40€ ne deutlich bessere Rute zum Angeln und stell das alte Teil in die Vietrine... .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Mai 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine DAM Quick 550 mit 0,50er Mono bespulen, drauf schrauben und entweder als KoFi-Rute oder als Schlepprute auf Hecht/Waller einsetzten



Dem Pflichte ich bei und würde sogar sagen das eine 0,60er noch schohnender für die Ringe + Rolle wäre.
Auf meiner Quick 550 fische ich eine 0,60mm und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Dem Pflichte ich bei und würde sogar sagen das eine 0,60er noch schohnender für die Ringe + Rolle wäre.
> Auf meiner Quick 550 fische ich eine 0,60mm und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


Würdest Du mir das bitte mal erklären..??


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Mai 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Würdest Du mir das bitte mal erklären..??


Meine Theorie:
Eine dünnere Schnur schneidet wesentlich schneller ein, ich nehme mal an dies kommt durch die entstehende Wärme beim Abzug eine Fisches in Verbindung mit der Kraft einwirkung auf den Ring (Material) zusammen. Eine Dickere Schnur müsste sozusagen eine bessere Wärmeverteilung auf den Ring erzeugen und somit eine schnelleres Einschneiden vermeiden. An den Rollen bzw an den Bügeln ist dies auch ersichtlich da schneidet eine Dickere Schnur wesentlich weniger in den Bügel7Laufrölchen ein wie eine Dünne.

Wie gesagt meine Theorie kann jedoch auch flasch liegen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2022)

Ist wie bei einer Trennscheibe, 1mm dicke Trennscheibe geht schneller durch als 2,5 mm dicke Trennscheibe


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Meine Theorie:
> Eine dünnere Schnur schneidet wesentlich schneller ein, ich nehme mal an dies kommt durch die entstehende Wärme beim Abzug eine Fisches in Verbindung mit der Kraft einwirkung auf den Ring (Material) zusammen. Eine Dickere Schnur müsste sozusagen eine bessere Wärmeverteilung auf den Ring erzeugen und somit eine schnelleres Einschneiden vermeiden. An den Rollen bzw an den Bügeln ist dies auch ersichtlich da schneidet eine Dickere Schnur wesentlich weniger in den Bügel7Laufrölchen ein wie eine Dünne.
> 
> Wie gesagt meine Theorie kann jedoch auch flasch liegen.


Ja, isso, kenne ich vom BG.
Aber bei diesen Belastungen würde ich mir auch bei 50er keine Gedanken machen.. .
Andererseits..... .
Mir hat mal ein Händler den Unterschied zwischen guten und schlechten Sic Ringen gezeigt; erst hat der ein Stück 50er wie irre duch den Startring einer hochwertigen Karpfenrute  hin und her gezogen - da tat sich nix.
Dann hat der ein frisches Stück Schnur von derselben Spule genommen und das Gleiche mit ner billigen Karpfenrute gemacht - die Schnur war ruck zuck durch.
Den Unterschied hätte ich mir so krass nicht vorgestellt...


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Mai 2022)

Eine dickere Schnur hat eine größere Oberfläche, also bei gleicher Kraft weniger Druck auf den Metallring.
Aber: Eine dickere Schnur wird in der Regel auch stärker belastet.

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das bei dünnen Metall-Matchringen aussieht?
Kann man einfach Zugkraft und Durchmessser miteinander verrechnen?

Haben wir Physiker an Board?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Eine dickere Schnur wird in der Regel auch stärker belastet.


Das must du mir erklären. Durch was wird eine dickere Schnur zusätzlich belastet??


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das must du mir erklären. Durch was wird eine dickere Schnur zusätzlich belastet??


Also beim BG gibt es Formeln, ab welcher Lauflänge, bei welchem Durchmesser und bei welcher Ablaufgeschwindigkeit Schnüre duch den Wasserwiederstand reißen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also beim BG gibt es Formeln, ab welcher Lauflänge, bei welchem Durchmesser und bei welcher Ablaufgeschwindigkeit Schnüre duch den Wasserwiederstand reißen.


Bei dieser Rute und 0,60 mm Mono, wenn ich dann versuche ein Motorboot zu stoppen ja, ansonsten nein. Ich habe die gleiche jahrelang mit 0,60 gefischt, Helgoland, Ostsee, Norwegen.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2022)

Du hast ja auch keine 900m auf der Rolle....


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2022)

Ach so, das soll eine Penn 12/0 Rolle dran. Ja, dann, das sind dann ganz andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Mai 2022)

Und natürlich Rollerringe - sone 12er und ordentliche Roller würden die Rute enorm aufwerten...


----------



## Allround-Angler (24. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das must du mir erklären. Durch was wird eine dickere Schnur zusätzlich belastet??


Ganz einfach: Bei einer dünneren Schnur ist die Bremse leichter eingestellt und es wird auch eine leichtere Rute benutzt.
Auf eine Karpfenrute zum Beispiel kommt etwa ein gutes Kilo an Zugkraft, auf eine Welsrute gute 6-7 kg oder mehr.
Bei einer leichten Posenrute vielleicht nur 0,5 kg oder 0,3 kg.
Ich hätte dann zwar eine dünnere = stärker einschneidende Schnur, aber halt auch viel weniger Druck auf der Schnur.

PS: Die Kraft wird nicht in kg, sondern in Newton angegeben, ja, also die Gewichtskraft von x Kilo auf der Erde ;-)


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Mai 2022)

Ok, aber bei einer alten Vollglasparabolrute gehe ich nicht von einer 0,20 mm Schnur aus, diese Ruten können auch erheblich mehr Wurfgewicht ab, wenn du da mit dünner Schnur einen Anschlag machst fliegt dir entweder der Fisch um die Ohren oder die Schnur ist gerissen, bevor die Bremse überhaupt reagiert hat. Die Prestige 210 ist eine Pilkrute für Monoschnur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2022)

Die  Hülsenverbindung ist praktisch immer eine Schwachstelle, da mag der Rest noch so gut sein.
Bei meinen frühen Starkehebeversuchen sind da alle gebrochen ...
selbst Teleruten halten besser durch.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die  Hülsenverbindung ist praktisch immer eine Schwachstelle, da mag der Rest noch so gut sein.
> Bei meinen frühen Starkehebeversuchen sind da alle gebrochen ...
> selbst Teleruten halten besser durch.


Ja, das ist so -  Blech gibt irgendwann nach,

wenn man einmal umbaut - Hülse aus Carbon drüber - dann hat man einen dauerhaften Kran;-)))


----------



## ragbar (26. Mai 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn man einmal umbaut -


auf Zapfen,wo möglich.
Ansonsten: hab hier ne alt- englische Beachcaster,+ne Abu Atlantic,den Hülsen traue ich bisher.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Mai 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Abu Atlantic


Die Blaue mit Revolvergriff??


----------



## ragbar (27. Mai 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Blaue mit Revolvergriff??


Jepp,
Atlantic 403s


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ok, aber bei einer alten Vollglasparabolrute gehe ich nicht von einer 0,20 mm Schnur aus, diese Ruten können auch erheblich mehr Wurfgewicht ab, wenn du da mit dünner Schnur einen Anschlag machst fliegt dir entweder der Fisch um die Ohren oder die Schnur ist gerissen, bevor die Bremse überhaupt reagiert hat. Die Prestige 210 ist eine Pilkrute für Monoschnur.


Ja, natürlich, war ja nur ein Bespiel für eine feinere Rute.


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die  Hülsenverbindung ist praktisch immer eine Schwachstelle, da mag der Rest noch so gut sein.
> Bei meinen frühen Starkehebeversuchen sind da alle gebrochen ...
> selbst Teleruten halten besser durch.


Interessant.
Wo genau ist die Rute gebrochen?
Am Spitzenteil knapp über der Hülse oder am Handteil knapp unter der Hülse?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2022)

Immer der hohle Teil der Blechhülse am Übergang zur Vollglasfaser.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die  Hülsenverbindung ist praktisch immer eine Schwachstelle, da mag der Rest noch so gut sein.
> Bei meinen frühen Starkehebeversuchen sind da alle gebrochen ...
> selbst Teleruten halten besser durch.


In welcher Gewichtsklasse befand sich den dein Hebeversuch z.B. bei einer 200gr. Pilkrute??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2022)

Oh, das ist lange her bei der ganz schweren von Shakespeare, muss mit einem Gartenwassereimer mit Teilfüllung im Terassentest gewesen sein.
Ich war extrem enttäuscht von dem geringen Gewicht, bei etwa 5kg fast leicht angehoben und Hülse gebrochen.
Das sollte ja eine Welscombo für den Zwischenahner 3m bis 6m Wels werden (je nach Zeitung), und ich hatte derzeit sogar ein Boot dort zur Verfügung! 





						Der Zwischenahner Wels
					






					www.bad-zwischenahn.de
				











						Der Polizist Und Der Riesenfisch: Als der Wels in Bad Zwischenahn auftauchte
					

„26. April, 10.25 Uhr“. Datum und Uhrzeit wird Peter Grünke (80) nie vergessen. Der damalige  Polizeihauptmeister sah den Riesenfisch, der sein Leben und einen ganzen Kurort auf den Kopf stellte.




					www.nwzonline.de
				




Ich habe später mit einem Kupferrohr überhülst, die abgetrennte Steckhülse wieder angefügt, war aber leider nicht mehr ganz gerade hinzubekommen.
Diese Metallsteckhülsen waren dermaßen dünnwandig, dass es schon schändlich vorsätzlich war.


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Mai 2022)

In den 70ern war ich sehr häufig auf Angelkuttern unterwegs.
An zwei Probleme erinnere ich mich deutlich; wegfliegende Schnurfangbügel und brechende Hülsen... .


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Mai 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Jepp,
> Atlantic 403s


Die Rute meiner Kindheit und Jugend.
Das Teil ist einfach toll - würdest Du bitte bei Gelegenheit zwei drei Bilder für mich machen?...


----------



## ragbar (31. Mai 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> bitte bei Gelegenheit zwei drei Bilder für mich machen?...


Kommt.
Gerade noch für nächsten Einsatz mit ner 6500 CT Elite verpaart.
Oder ich nehm doch noch die rote 6000er.


----------



## ragbar (26. Juni 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Rute meiner Kindheit und Jugend.
> Das Teil ist einfach toll - würdest Du bitte bei Gelegenheit zwei drei Bilder für mich machen?...


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Juni 2022)

Lieben Dank - klasse Bilder...


----------



## heinzi (27. Juni 2022)

Das waren noch schöne Combos und da werden wieder Erinnerungen wach. Ich glaube ich habe auch noch solch eine Rute in der Garage, allerdings in braun und Ringe mit Einlagen. Multis von ABU habe ich natürlich auch und die kommen sogar auch immer wieder mal zum Einsatz.


----------



## ragbar (27. Juni 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> solch eine Rute in der Garage


"How dare you!"


----------



## heinzi (28. Juni 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> "How dare you!"


Ok, ich habe sie jetzt reingeholt und steht jetzt im Schlafzimmer. Aber zum angeln ist mir das Teil zu schwer, bin ja schon alt und Rentner.


----------

